# How do you judge a violin competition?



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I went to the finals of the Montreal violin competition last night. And they gave everyone in the audience a ballot so we could vote. I really doubt our votes will count for much. But I am taking my vote seriously! The second half of the finals is tonight. I can't tell how to judge - they all hit the notes. Some do have a nicer tone that others I guess. What factors do judges look for? Has anyone here ever judged or gotten to vote in a competition?


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I think I know who the audience will pick. Bomsori Kim, a 26 year old Korean. She got the biggest ovation - standing ovation from most of the audience. She played the Shostakovitch Concerto no 1 in A minor op. 99. Or Chostakovitch as they write it in French. My spell check doesn't like that spelling. A pretty unusual pick of concerto. I think that helped her. I heard the Sibelius 3 times. Another woman did the Tchaikovsky. One guy did the highly unusual Wieniawski 1st concerto. A fun piece , but not as good as the Shostakovitch. And Kim played with panache - that the best word to describe it that I can think of. I wonder who the professional musicians on the jury will pick. That will get a $30,000 prize and engagements to play several concerts. I have looked at the website and still don't see if the audience prize is worth anything at all.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Just now I discovered Bomsori Kim. She is AWESOME! mind blowing. immediately hits the heart


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tarneem said:


> Just now I discovered Bomsori Kim. She is AWESOME! mind blowing. immediately hits the heart


Don't judge a book by the cover, before you know it she playing ; Saint-Saëns


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

OT


----------

